# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Tacoma mandolins

## Ron McMillan

Just curious about the sound of Tacoma mandolins. With what appears to be a flat top and back AND the odd-shaped, weirdly-positioned sound hole, how do these instruments sound?

A professional singer I know plays a Tacoma acoustic guitar seven nights a week, and it sounds great. I wonder about the mandolin, and whether it represents anything above the novelty value of the odd shape and appearance plus the 'Made in the USA' factor.


br

A link to a Tacoma on the Harry and Jeanie West website is here.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

I don't like'em. To me that don't even sound like a mandolin to me sounds like a little guitar. Their guitars are OK I have a friend that plays one and it sounds OK but any decent Martin or Collins will blow it outta the water.

I place the Tacoma mandolin in the same catagory as the Ovation mandolins.   :Grin:

----------


## Ron McMillan

Thanks, Jim. That's interesting and the sort of thing I wanted to know.

br

----------


## delsbrother

Are they still making those? I thought after Fender bought the company they phased out all mando production.

If the link you posted was for a used Tacoma, beware - there are serious finish flaws on some of the older ones. Check all pictures carefully!

BTW, I have both a Tacoma and an Ovation, and I don't think they sound like guitars at all - they LOOK like guitars. I think they sound like what they are: flat-top mandolins. However unlike other flat-tops such as the flatiron pancakes, I think these were always designed with amplification in mind - i.e. neither is very loud acoustically. Amplified or not, neither will ever sound like an archtop f hole mandolin with a Bluegrass bark. If you're looking for those qualities, you should be looking elsewhere.

----------


## Steve L

I've heard one or two and there are much better flat tops out there in my opinion.

----------


## Buttonwood Bob

Tacoma was a good company.  That's why they were bought...along with the various instrument names.  When their mandolins got farmed out to Asia, echoing Steve, there are better mandolins out there.  I sold mine.......at a tolerable loss.

----------


## Richard Polf

I have M3 sunburst that I bought new back in 2000 and I loved it back when I was playing mandolin. I've been a professional musician and teacher for 30 years so I've played and evaluated a lot of instruments in my time. I'd like to think I'm a pretty good judge of these things by now. I think the Tacomas were a fine instrument, well made and very playable and nice sounding, and I'm sorry that the company was bought by Fender, and essentially gutted. I quit playing mandolin, in part, because I got tired of all the negativity I encountered on this site, and elsewhere, because I liked this instrument and, when asked, told people so. I just wanted to play music, not defend my choice of axe. (If you check old threads, you'll find my comments.) Anyway, I went back to what I know best, the guitar world, where there is a lot less discrimination based on what instrument you play, and am much happier there. I think the musician makes the instrument, not the other way around. I still own the Tacoma, but it stays in its case these days. My main axes these days are my so-called "lawsuit" Ibanez Howard Roberts archtop that I bought new 32 years ago for $600, a Martin 00016-SGT I bought in 2004, and an a Fender MIM Stratocaster I bought last year.

----------

Bill Cameron

----------


## Daithio

I have a Tacoma M2 (rosewood back and sides) that I picked up used cheap. The wood seems good, and so does the construction. It is quiet, but I play Irish--only melody.  The usual complaint is that they sound guitar-like, but I don't know what that means--I have several guitars and they all sound considerably different but not like the mandolin at all.  At sessions I play mostly tenor banjo, but use the mandolin at home for learning tunes, and the Tacoma is fine for that--and it's easier to handle in front of the computer when wrangling with iTunes and the instrument at the same time. 

I have recently put light gauge strings (instead of medium) on it and think that improves the sound.  My chief complaint is that the sound is tight and thin.  That may be what some people want, and it's a matter of taste.  The lighter strings help.  For melodic playing I want a bit more body and sustain.  The tailpiece is frustrating, with only four hooks.  Tailpieces can be changed, so that's not horrible.

----------


## mandroid

Adding something like the new Shadow magnetic pickup may be a benefit, 
as I recall the fingerboard is elevated a ways off the top so there should be sufficient space..
Discussed here, one being imported from Germany as we speak.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...nomag-teardrop

----------


## allenhopkins

> I have M3 sunburst that I bought new back in 2000 and I loved it back when I was playing mandolin. I've been a professional musician and teacher for 30 years so I've played and evaluated a lot of instruments in my time. I'd like to think I'm a pretty good judge of these things by now. I think the Tacomas were a fine instrument, well made and very playable and nice sounding...I quit playing mandolin, in part, because I got tired of all the negativity I encountered on this site, and elsewhere, because I liked this instrument and, when asked, told people so. I just wanted to play music, not defend my choice of axe. ...I went back to...the guitar world, where there is a lot less discrimination based on what instrument you play, and am much happier there.


Sorry you took others' comments so personally and seriously, that it impacted your choice of instrument and music.  Hard to believe that you'd stop playing an instrument you really loved, because some people you don't even know personally didn't respect Tacoma mandolins the way you did.  I've only played Tacomas at a dealer's shop a time or two, and they didn't "float my boat," but I'd never put someone down for liking or playing one.

Also, I've seen a fair amount of "nameplate snobbery" among guitarists as well, since I walked into bluegrass jams with a Guild D-40 "back in the day."  See, it wasn't a Martin D-28, so obviously I didn't know squat about bluegrass.  People of that ilk can be found in the guitar, banjo, fiddle, mandolin, and probably bassoon worlds.  But if I like the instrument, and it does the job for me, who cares if it's not the Generally Accepted Standard.

Hope you and your Tacoma will be back playing together again...

----------

J.C. Bryant

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Like Daithio, I once had an M2, and my feedback would be similar to Diathio's -- but would add that it had a pretty solid fit and finish, and excellent playability, at least in my hands.

----------


## Robert Lane

I had M1 (pre fender) mandolin.  It was a nice mandolin and the fit and finish was really good on the one i had.  It sounded okay, but was not very loud.  It was the first mandolin i bought. I wanted to get into playing bluegrass and i really did not do my homework when i bought it.  I have nothing against this mandolin at all. It just did not sound right for me and and was not very loud. So i sold it to a very happy new owner in seattle. In all of this I learned one thing and that is if the sound of the mandolin you own makes you happy it does not matter what the brand is or the cost of the instrument is.  Just my two cents worth.
To the guy who was cold shouldered based on his choice of instument brand. There are are always going to be people that put others down for any kind of reason. the are just insecure people.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> So i sold it to a very happy new owner in seattle...


I should also add that the person I sold my M2 to was very happy with his purchase. He emailed me afterwards to let me know he swapped out the bridge and changed strings (I forget the details of either), and was very happy with it as a Jazz axe.

One this I forgot to add was it had only a very slight neck angle, so there was little downward pressure to hold the bridge in place, the bridge had a tendency to move perpendicular to the strings (the M2 had a gloss finish) if I inadvertently hit the bridge with my wrist while playing. I used violin rosin to make the bottom of the bridge stick to the top---advice probably received here in the forums---which helped.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> I quit playing mandolin, in part, because I got tired of all the negativity I encountered on this site, and elsewhere, because I liked this instrument and, when asked, told people so.


Sorry you had that experience but I'm with Allen I don't get dropping an instrument because of what others say. I myself have been accused of Gibson snobbery and really half the time I am just joking around to get under the skin of the Gibson bashers.

But with 20,000 members it don't matter what kind of instrument you have some will like it, some will not and half don't care. 

Just because I personally don't like Tacoma mandolins don't make them not any good or not enjoyed by someone.

This is a discussion forum about mandolins and its all just opinions and you know what they say about those?  :Grin:

----------


## Jim

> Just because I personally don't like Tacoma mandolins don't make them not any good or not enjoyed by someone.


Now thats a negative statement if I ever heard one  :Smile:

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Now thats a negative statement if I ever heard one


HOW do you figure that? I am saying DON'T let my opinion (or anybody's) opinion make the decision of whether you want a mandolin or play. Play it and decide for yourself.

Also when someone posts "What do you think of XX mandolin" be prepared for the answers you want and don't want. That's the way it goes on here.

And you can try and hide YOUR cheapshot with a smilie but it's still a cheapshop  :Grin:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> I quit playing mandolin, in part, because I got tired of all the negativity I encountered on this site, and elsewhere, because I liked this instrument and, when asked, told people so. I just wanted to play music, not defend my choice of axe...


That sounds like a better reason for changing the people you play with, and perhaps for quitting this site, but not for giving up on an instrument.

----------


## yankees1

> I have M3 sunburst that I bought new back in 2000 and I loved it back when I was playing mandolin. I've been a professional musician and teacher for 30 years so I've played and evaluated a lot of instruments in my time. I'd like to think I'm a pretty good judge of these things by now. I think the Tacomas were a fine instrument, well made and very playable and nice sounding, and I'm sorry that the company was bought by Fender, and essentially gutted. I quit playing mandolin, in part, because I got tired of all the negativity I encountered on this site, and elsewhere, because I liked this instrument and, when asked, told people so. I just wanted to play music, not defend my choice of axe. (If you check old threads, you'll find my comments.) Anyway, I went back to what I know best, the guitar world, where there is a lot less discrimination based on what instrument you play, and am much happier there. I think the musician makes the instrument, not the other way around. I still own the Tacoma, but it stays in its case these days. My main axes these days are my so-called "lawsuit" Ibanez Howard Roberts archtop that I bought new 32 years ago for $600, a Martin 00016-SGT I bought in 2004, and an a Fender MIM Stratocaster I bought last year.


  Blueron asked for an opinion and he seemed satisfied with honest opinions even if they are negative! You are going to have a wide variety of opinions on any instrument, even on guitars! I have found in life that most people who ask for your opinion are looking for an accomplice !

----------


## Jim

> And you can try and hide YOUR cheapshot with a smilie but it's still a cheapshop


Sorry, it was the triple negative in your sentence I was referring to, just my weak attempt at humor, sorry i offended you.

----------


## gda(v)e

I have an older M2 that I got as a starter to learn on.  The playability is outstanding and the construction is excellent (low action, ebony fretboard, solid wood, made in USA, etc. etc.).  It sounds nothing like any guitar I've ever heard, nor like any archtop mando.  It's got it's own sound, which is unique (like any flat-top) but not necessarily 'bad'.  After 'graduating' to a nice archtop I thought I would put a pickup in the Tacoma but I never did, so it sits in the closet. (It's for sale if anyone's interested.)

----------


## Ron McMillan

I asked for opinions, and I got them alright. Thanks for all the replies - I was curious about the Tacomas, but I don't think I'd travel far to get a proper look at one now. I would rather hang onto my limited funds and wait for a chance to grab maybe a nice Eastman or Kentucky or The Loar LM400. 

Thanks again.

br

----------


## jim_n_virginia

I'm kinda partial to Eastmans as far as imports but man I keep hearing good things about those Loars. I wanted to hate them bad when they came out I mean come on man LOAR for a name. But too many people are saying they love theirs.

Hey br another alternative is to get a smaller custom builder (many are on here) to build you a econo model without all the frills. I have seen a few show up on here and they look good and VERY affordable!

----------


## Daithio

I certainly don't regret getting the Tacoma.  I'm pretty sure it's the best mandolin I could get for $300. And it's nice for the way I use it.  Right now I have to like it, since I can't afford anything else  :Smile: .  If I were in the market for something new I'd probably drive over to Bernunzio's and look at his Eastmans.
David

----------


## jim simpson

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/msg/1720848841.html 
This one seems priced pretty reasonably but it seems no one wants it. Hardshell cases included is a plus.

I got to try a Giacomel Eastman at the Columbus, Ohio guitar show. It had plenty of volume and was priced under $2000.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> I'm kinda partial to Eastmans as far as imports but man I keep hearing good things about those Loars. I wanted to hate them bad when they came out I mean come on man LOAR for a name. But too many people are saying they love theirs.
> 
> Hey br another alternative is to get a smaller custom builder (many are on here) to build you a econo model without all the frills. I have seen a few show up on here and they look good and VERY affordable!


I agree about the The Loar name - that's just a bit hokey in my opinion, but the reports about the mandolins are so good that I'd overlook that minor point.

One of these days I hope I will be able to afford a custom-made instrument, but for now, a middle-of-the-pack LM400 or KM900 or Eastman 604 or 605 looks more likely.

br

----------


## mandroid

Why not get one of Steve's Redline  mandolins , or a Mid Mo-Big Muddy ? 
 help make the US balance of trade with Asia look better .

Do You Have to order those Asian Made ones you list, from their US distributors & retail outlets, 
and then have the product shipped back across the Pacific ?

Or use Australian retail outlets to similar result, nearly round trip shipping..

 :Confused: 
or are there Thai Bluegrass music  mandolin clubs to sell instruments to...

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Why not get one of Steve's Redline  mandolins , or a Mid Mo-Big Muddy ? 
>  help make the US balance of trade with Asia look better .
> 
> Do You Have to order those Asian Made ones you list, from their US distributors & retail outlets, 
> and then have the product shipped back across the Pacific ?
> 
> Or use Australian retail outlets to similar result, nearly round trip shipping..
> 
> 
> or are there Thai Bluegrass music  mandolin clubs to sell instruments to...


I love the looks of the American custom mandolins, but am not likely to be in the USA to try one out anytime soon, so the balance of trade might not get any help from me, I'm afraid. 

I do get back to Britain once in a while, and if fortunes improve even a little, I'll be able to pick up a new instrument sometime soon. (As a total aside, my first ever novel was published in Britain today. I won't link anything here so as not to fall foul of forum rules/etiquette, but it is called *Yin Yang Tattoo*). Sadly there's no money in writing books, but hey, you never know, eh?


ron

----------


## mandroid

anyhow , Who you get it thru matters ... repeated ad infinitum, Setup, Setup Setup ..  

Retail dealer spends time doing the fine details the factory production quota demands don't give time for.

or at least the dealer should .. 

I got used instruments sent from the classifieds, i take them down to  be gone over,  locally.

If you have no similar service , you need to go thru some seller who does.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> anyhow , Who you get it thru matters ... repeated ad infinitum, Setup, Setup Setup ..


Understood, thanks. There are a couple of decent music stores I go to in Britain where the techs will be able to do a professional set-up, and if I do manage to pick up a new instrument, I'll be sure to ask them to do so.


br

----------


## mandroid

yea, Nashville is literally half way around the earth from you,
 London is much closer, ..   Australia closer yet .

 there are a few builders there making American style Mandolins,
down under, ...

 Have you found the Builder's database on the top of the page ^ ?

Yea, site drooling is a normal reaction..

----------


## Bob Borzelleri

I had drifted away from checking in here mostly because of other time demands but also in no small part because of some of the almost autonomic responses that come whenever anyone asks questions about a particular mandolin that some folks here don't think is a "real" mandolin.  This morning I decided, perhaps against my better judgement, to search for Tacoma mandolins and found that some things simply don't change.

Among my seven mandolins, I own a Tacoma M3E.  Of all my instruments, it has the best neck and the fit and finish exceeds that of my Eastman 615 which is no slouch in those departments.  It does not sound like the Eastman; if it did, my wife would have wasted her money to buy me the Eastman for Xmas.  It also does not sound like any guitar I own or have played.  It sounds like a flat top mandolin, which is what it is.

While I don't take issue with anyone saying they prefer one sound to another, stating that a Tacoma mandolin does not really sound like a mandolin is, in addition to being a bit over the top, an implied slam against those folks who bought Tacoma mandolins knowing what we were buying and, in particular, knowing that we were buying mandolins.  Statements of that sort add nothing, other than personal bias, to the body of knowledge that some folks come here to tap into.

----------


## mandogrouch

I bought an M2 to use for canoe trips and travel, based on suggestions from my luthier regarding durability. I paid $275, which is ridiculously cheap for an instrument that sounds as good as it does. Besides that it happens to have great action. It's loud enough for outside playing with other guitars and inebriated singers. Does it compare to my high end mandos? No, but the price was right and it sounds great for a very low priced mandolin.

----------


## CES

> I had drifted away from checking in here mostly because of other time demands but also in no small part because of some of the almost autonomic responses that come whenever anyone asks questions about a particular mandolin that some folks here don't think is a "real" mandolin.  This morning I decided, perhaps against my better judgement, to search for Tacoma mandolins and found that some things simply don't change.


Unfortunately, personal bias is what you get when you ask for personal opinions regarding anything in an online forum.  I routinely recommend Mandobirds for inexpensive emandos, I tout my Fender 62 Rigel copy as an inexpensive way to get an A/E instrument, and I enjoy my Applause beater guitar.  But, that doesn't mean they're as good to my touch and ear as my Silverangel Econo or my Flatiron pancake, and I don't object to others saying they don't like them, especially if they throw out alternatives in a similar price range when people are asking for such advice.  I also don't like the standard Kentucky and Eastman necks but still recommend them with the caveat that I don't like the skinny neck.  Fortunately, in the < 500 USD mandolin market there are a lot of options...unfortunately, there is significant QC variation among all of them, and I don't blame those who report their negative experiences as well as their positive experiences, as people buying without the benefit of playing first need to know there's the possibility of a negative experience out there.

I agree that brand snobbery is ridiculous and that the player is far more important than the instrument in producing good music...check out how many Epiphone, Fender, and Ovation mandolins there are in the Women With Mandolins thread...BUT, when people ask for opinions, there's no reason for people to not offer theirs...

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...the player is far more important than the instrument in producing good music...
> ...snip...


FWIW - If I owned a large volume, entry-level mandolin manufacturing concern, I would strongly consider throwing a large sum of money at an elite, recognizable mandolinist to endorse my mandolins, and to play one of them in ALL of my promotional materials... Estaban (a fine guitarist) has sold LOTS of guitars.

----------


## CES

This is true, and there are more than a couple of folks out there who have endorsement deals with a specific dealer but find "the" mandolin by another manufacturer...let's just say there are some creative ways to change/cover the name on the headstock...

Also, Estaban's nails scare me... :Wink:

----------


## hank

My first mandolin was an M3.  Mine had a nice tone and was great until I got my Weber Fern.  That was it hands down, there was no comparison of the power or dynamic response improvement of the F5.  Of course tone and Volume were better too but the real hook for me was the feedback while playing the carved top and higher neck angle of the F5.  I eventually found a Goldrush that did that again.  To me it was even more powerful with lightening response and strong fundamental tone I really liked. I guess where I'm going with this is my F5 has a fast pop where my A4(and Tacoma M3) has sustain. This fact makes them play very differently.  Again of course the tone and sound is very different too but to me the biggest difference is the way the two instruments respond to my fingers and pick.  That balance between pop & sustain that you like is where your gonna find your mandolin.

----------


## StevenC

VERY LATE reply - but I wanted to say something (and make my first post!).

I bought a Tacoma about 11 years ago when I took guitar lessons at the Old Towne School of Folk Music in Chicago - and I took a lesson or two for the mando. At the time, I loved it, it was beautiful to look at, and I thought was quite loud (coming from a guitarists perspective) - I had no experience with any mandolins previously.

I paid about $800 for it.

I played a little, but then moved east and sadly, it was forgotten and put away for all this time.  About 8 months ago I met a group of fellas that play music and we all live within walking distance to each others houses, so I've picked up the Bass, my Martin and Fender Telecaster, and I dusted off my old Mandolin - and it's added a great dimension to our group.

a few comments on the positive side...:

* Sound is great....I have more means these days and have played several others now including several Webers and other high end makes in the $1600 - $2400 range and the difference in sound doesn't warrant the difference in price.... although I have to say...to my ear.....the Collings MT models are outstanding -  and I came close to purchasing.  I am still proud at the high quality sound of my $800 mando.

*  playability is great - what I mean is that the fretboard is a bit thicker than these other mando's and coming from the guitar world it means to me that  I can hit the notes and chords easily, action is great....this thin is just easy and fun to play, and maybe since I am now used to it, other mandolins (outside the Collings) were not as easy to me.

* it looks 'different'...and I like that.

a few negatives too:

* it does go out of tune FAST if humidity changes (now I find myself thinking about those carbon fiber models - haven't played one though!)

* finish is a problem - over the 10 years or so, the finish has cracked and bubbled, I brought it to a luthier and they told me it's cosmetic, refinishing would reduce the value, and recommneded I don't refinish it.  They even told me it sounded great and they were impressed (this is a very well known luthier in the northeast).

* tuning pegs are a bit of problem - they are all very tight and hard to turn (and a professional set up did not fix this)...and two pegs slip - adding to the keeping it tune problem...but when I get them 'just right' they stay.

* a few times when I've hit the strings REALLY hard in a lead break - the G-strings have crossed on me - this has been annoying, but has only happened twice, maybe three times ....some have said this may be because it's a flat top and as such the strings after the bridge aren't at a severe angle like they are with an archtop, which may make them more prone to that movement...I don't know.

* I don't like the tailpiece as someone else had mentioned - 4 hooks means doubling up the strings - that cand and should be changed - maybe that is a cause of the string cross over too?

* I find the sound plenty loud enough when I'm jamming with my group and they are using accoustics, when they switch to their electrics I have a problem - I tried/am trying the Dean Markley pick up that you attach with putty - it works, but is very sensitive - touch the wire and it picks up the sound (not good) and the plug itself is problematic - I am considering other options (maybe that fishman that goes under the strings?).

as a note - I am not a blue-grass player, I play folk music, rock and roll, some Irish and Old Time....examples include:

Beatles, Greatful Dead, John Cougar, Rod Stewart, Eagles, Marshall Tucker, Led Zeppelin, 
and lots of traditional American and Irish music.

overall, I love the mandolin, sounds good, easy to play, a few problems but I guess everything has it's pluses and minuses.

hope that helps.

Steve.

----------


## Bob Borzelleri

> VERY LATE reply - but I wanted to say something (and make my first post!).
> 
> I bought a Tacoma about 11 years ago when I took guitar lessons at the Old Towne School of Folk Music in Chicago - and I took a lesson or two for the mando. At the time, I loved it, it was beautiful to look at, and I thought was quite loud (coming from a guitarists perspective) - I had no experience with any mandolins previously.
> 
> I paid about $800 for it.
> 
> I played a little, but then moved east and sadly, it was forgotten and put away for all this time.  About 8 months ago I met a group of fellas that play music and we all live within walking distance to each others houses, so I've picked up the Bass, my Martin and Fender Telecaster, and I dusted off my old Mandolin - and it's added a great dimension to our group.
> 
> a few comments on the positive side...:
> ...


Steve...

It sounds like you bought your Tacoma about the same time I bought mine. Your experience with your Tacoma is very similar to mine.  The playability is (was, but I will get to that) outstanding.  I loved the neck and the frets.  The sound was that of a well built flat top mandolin and when plugged in, (mine was an M3E with a factory installed PU), it played full and balanced across all strings.

Were it not for Fender closing their repair facility in Nashville, I would still be playing the Tacoma.  As it turned out, the finish began deteriorating rapidly over the past year and I sent it back to Fender for a refinish under warranty (as the original owner, it had a lifetime warranty which included finish problems).  

Fender had it for about 5 months and about the time that I expected to hear about them shipping it back to me, I got a call from Fender Customer Service telling me that they were closing their repair facility and my Tacoma was one of 40 instruments that didn't get done prior to the closing.  Long story short, we negotiated a swap for a $1,200 MSRP Princeton '65 Reissue tube amp.  

I really like the amp and I also miss the Tacoma, even though it had the poorest excuse for a tail piece I have ever seen.

...Bob

----------


## pelone

I have played the Tacoma--sounded great.  I own an Olympia that is likely their pac-rim model.  Mine is an F with scrolls that I bought at a bargain price--volume and tone is quite adequate. It seems to hold its own during chops-- I get a kick when playing at a jam when some folks walk up with their heads tilted to the side to read the headstock and they seem to then offer their judgment on whether they accept it or not (some times I think that they may be bunch of biased snobs)  If it SOUNDS good, then good enough.

----------


## argonewt

When at my first Mando Camp North, David Surette was one of the instructors. I asked for his help with a little waltz. I handed him my Tacoma M1 (pre-fender) and he played through the sheet music I had.
When done he said - "that is one fine sounding mandolin. I didn't know they made these." 

I started out playing blues. The wider nut on the M1 helped me get my fingering down without smashing adjacent strings. The jumbo frets helped me with good tone. The instrument has great sustain and sound, as Mr. Surette attests.

----------


## doglindsay

I bought my M2 new in 2002, 11 years ago, for about $400. It is the only mandolin I have ever owned. I have been playing guitar for 30+ years and have played folk, rock, blues, bluegrass, country etc.. I have owned $35 pawn shop guitars and a Gibson Les Paul made in  1957. I have owned a Martin D28, D18 GE, 000-15S, a Gibson Hummingbird, Guild Jumbo, Taylor 12 string and so on. I was in a semi-pro rock band for about ten years that I used this mandolin to play REM's  "Losing My Religion", LZ "Hey, Hey What Can I Do"; Shawn Mullins "Beautiful Wreck" with a drummer, electric bass and guitar on stage. I had a McIntyre Feather Pickup installed in it BTW. I am just bringing this up to let you know I have some experience negotiating musical tones in a variety of situations. I currently spend more time playing Scruggs style banjo at bluegrass circles but still pick up a guitar or the mandolin when I need to take a break from the endless learning curve of 5 string banjo or I just plain need it. I get in probably at least an hour a week on it but some months get 10 or 15 hours on my mandolin playing bluegrass, rock, blues etc...I always take it to Bluegrass festivals and Pete Wernick's banjo camp just to keep the balance right. Nothing like having 2 guitars 6  banjos and no mandolins in a circle. I have also taken it on trips where I have flown somewhere for business or pleasure so I can carry it on an instrument and it has been a life saver. It is a solid, well-made, good sounding little instrument. It does not sound as warm as my buddies Weber or as loud as my other buddies Collings "A-Style". The tailpiece is a nightmare for changing strings and I would like to change that. I have had the G string pop out of the bridge a couple of times when bangin' on it but easily fixed and it rarely happens so no biggie. I guess what I am getting at is I love it. I recently added a Zero Glide fret to it and the volume and brightness increased substantially and it resolved a couple of intonation issues around the 2 and 3 frets. I will probably switch to Monel strings on the next string change to tame the new brightness a bit. One of these days I'd love to get a great F-style arch top (hopefully) American made mandolin but until then this little flat top has been a great little instrument for me. I have played several other "starter" type mandolins such as Epiphone, Ovation, etc.. and it makes me grateful that they were making these when I was "in the market". Even if I get a high end mandolin I doubt that I would get rid of it except passing it on to my violin playing daughter some day and even that would probably be bittersweet. My two cents

----------


## Tom Cherubini

> HOW do you figure that? I am saying DON'T let my opinion (or anybody's) opinion make the decision of whether you want a mandolin or play. Play it and decide for yourself.
> 
> Also when someone posts "What do you think of XX mandolin" be prepared for the answers you want and don't want. That's the way it goes on here.
> 
> And you can try and hide YOUR cheapshot with a smilie but it's still a cheapshop


He was joking!

----------


## jessejames

I purchased a Tacoma M2 some years ago-2002. My understanding is because of all the finishing problems Fender is giving original owners the option of replacing it with any of their products of equal value. My problem is I can't find the receipt so I can't take Fender up on this offer : ( . The store I purchased the mandolin from doesn't have records that goes back that far nor does the bank so I have absolutely no record of the purchase. All I have is an email stating that I'm "going out today to buy my first Tacoma Mandolin". For those of you out there that might have a similar problem with your Tacoma's call Fender's support contact and see what they can do for you. They seem willing to help you just need to have the original receipt. Receipts fade with time so I wonder what happens in those cases?

----------


## wsugai

Yeah, it's a real shame about those finish problems with Tacoma instruments. I have a PR40 Tacoma guitar where the finish is bubbling in large spots and I know there's no relief from Fender for this, so this higher-end guitar has become my knock-around 6-string. Unbelievable.

----------


## kkmm

I owned a aTacoma M1 mandolin and have recorded a short song (melody only) with it, and also with a Kentucky pancake and A Kentucky KM-150 for comparison. All sounds good to my ears, hard to tell which is which. 
I only play melody with mandolins, no chord chops because I do not play blue grass. For me, Tacoma playability is better than the other two, probably due to its radiused fretboard. 
I do agree that Tacoma is not made for bluegrass.

----------


## kkmm

I also bought 4 or 5 bowlbacks so far and sold all of them because their sound are not thick enough for me, and very hard to hold straight for playing. Make no sense to me to waste effort to learn how to hold it.

----------


## Caleb

I sometimes cruise the Guitar Center used section online.  Saw a Tacoma mandolin on there recently for $300 in very good condition.

----------


## Greg P. Stone

I own two Tacoma guitars, two basses and sold my Papoose, just didn't like the neck. Tacoma planned to have a carved mandolin. They made model numbers for them right at the beginning. They had a Nashville luthier build a prototype and it's even on the 2003 price list for $3000, but I can't find anyone that has ever seen one. 

Tacoma was about bang for the buck, $3000 guitar for $1800. My guess is they couldn't produce them at a price that fit their brand. The archtop mandolin model number were never used but they did come out with the flat top mandolin. Later they came out with a carved model made by Young Chang under the Olympia name. (photo below) which sold for several years before Fender bought them at the end of 2004 and several years thereafter under the Orpheum name, but the same instrument with the same model number, the only difference being gold color hardware rather than silver. The only price list I've found has it at $1265. The flat tops were $800 to $1250 in 2003.

----------


## kkmm

How can one tell a Tacoma mandolin is pre-Fender or post ?
Is the serial number good for this purpose ? Serial number of mine is E2325190

----------


## Greg P. Stone

They started manufacturing in 1997. Starting in '98 they went to letter prefixes:
B  1998
C  1999
D  2000
E  2001
F  2002
G  2003
H  2004

When Fender bought Tacoma in late 2004 they immediately dropped most of the models.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Tacoma mandolins were the best mandolins available from a factory under $1000 until 2003 or so...
The main reason was that they came well -- actually beautifully, set up. And so they sounded and played better than anything else on the wall in the usual big box stores. I loved my rosewood and spruce M2.

----------


## RobP

Tacoma M1 was my first mandolin.  Played great, wasn't thrilled with the sound.   I went Tacoma -> Rigel A+Deluxe --> Breedlove FF --> Weber Yellowstone --> Collings MT.   I've been playing the MT for 7yrs... I think it's a keeper.

----------


## Frankdolin

I got a beautiful tobacco burst M3 early 2000's and still love it! I liked so much I added a "Roadking" 6-string guitar and the little 1/4 size Papoose. I was unhappy when they sold out to Fender, knowing they were doomed.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## BeachMando

Yeah, I got a Tacoma as part of a trade for an different instrument, I figured I would just turn around and post it right to the the Classifieds... but Ive had it for almost a year now and I dont expect to be getting rid of it any time soon!

Not a bluegrass instrument by any stretch... but really unique sound and super comfortable to play.

----------


## 707erich

I’ve owned a couple mandolins and bought a blonde M3 and had it for about 6 years. I thought it was a really well made instrument. A band I used to really like (5 O’clock People) had all their instruments stolen, Tacoma found out about in and gave them all new ones. Patrick the mandolin player received an M3 so I went looking for one. Found one at Larry’s music in Grants Pass but they wanted $1099.00 for it and there was no way that was in my budget. Found another about a year later on clearance at Guitar Center in Sacramento for around $550.00 out the door. Couldn’t really afford that one ether but it did make the 500 mile trip back home with me. Played it for about 4 years when it started developing the typical Tacoma finishing issues. Tacoma was sold to Fender by then but Fender honored the warranty and completely refinished it. Sold it on e-bay for $700.00 plus shipping so I came out all right and the buyer was really happy with it. I wish all of my other instrument purchases went this good. I currently own a Collings MT2 oval. My wife has named her LC, for this is your Last Chance to learn how to play a mandolin, so Elsie won’t be going anywhere.

----------


## Aaron Smith

The first mandolin I ever bought was a Tacoma M3 sunburst.  I got it new just as they were coming to market.  I knew I wanted to learn mandolin but at the time didn't have any frame of reference and was playing for Contra and English Country Dances so there was no pressure to go "traditional" by BG standards.  My tastes have changed and it got sold but it was a very nice flat top, with outstanding playability, and a pleasing, rounded voice which I guess coming more from guitar sounded right to me then.  It even had jumbo frets which are pretty popular these days.  It came in a nice custom hard case as well.  I took it to Telluride and though a few people were just curious about it they were much more interested in jamming, which it did admirably.  Play what floats your boat.

----------


## jamonrob

Just picked up an M2. Would like to electrify it. Pickup suggestions? Please and thanks much.

----------

